# Cameras at Greenwich



## LittleEcho (29 July 2012)

Hi everyone, after lurking for ages, I've finally joined. Anyway, I finally managed to get a ticket for the showjumping and I was wondering from anyone that brought a camera so far how strict they are.

I don't have a small camera and the only seat I could get was in section D, so i'll be pretty far up. I do have a professional camera, Canon 5D II and the my zoom lens is white and big. I have no intention of taking photos for commercial use and only want some for me personal memories. However, my camera does look like a professional's and I am concerned about bringing it as I don't want it taken away!

Has anyone brought a big DSLR camera and lens in? In particular a white L lens?

Thanks


----------



## DuckToller (29 July 2012)

Am going tomorrow so will let you know then if no-one does before!  Apparently it needs to measure 300mm or less - could you pack the lens separately?! That's from front to back - mine fully extended is only 200mm so I will be fine I hope.


----------



## LittleEcho (29 July 2012)

Thanks. Let me know how you get on. I'm still trying to get a ticket for tomorrow. Hoping one pops up 
Not attaching the lens is a good idea.


----------



## LizzieJ (29 July 2012)

They didn't even check mine but the guideline is 30cm. You will still have a good view, I was in row 32 today and wasn't zoomed right in


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			They didn't even check mine but the guideline is 30cm. You will still have a good view, I was in row 32 today and wasn't zoomed right in 

Click to expand...

That's very good to know


----------



## LizzieJ (29 July 2012)

The people on security were v fair, if you don't have anything bottle like or dodgy in bag they won't search it after xray


----------

